# Athens gay pride 2010



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Here are some pictures (taken by me) of yesterday's gay pride parade in Athens. You might be surprised to see how modestly Greek gays and lesbians dress and behave during such an event. You see, this type of celebration is rather recent in Greece. This one is the sixth open-air parade!
This year’s motto was: We are everywhere!



























































































































































And a few extreme looks:




























This lady, Eleni Louka, a well-known figure who claims to be a devout Christian, tries to convince the crowd that homosexuality is a sin.

Louka: Repent. This is a sin, an aberration. God created men and women!
People singing: Viva la diva, viva Victoria, Afrodita.
So funny. :lol:










This cutie tries to give her a leaflet explaining how gender is created, but she refuses to accept it.










My dad is gay, but I love him. 










Here is a video, not uploaded by me:





 
One of the organizers explains (in English) the history of gay pride parades in Athens:


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Congrats!!! Nice pics  and keep fighting for the cause


----------



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)

atleast they are dressed well, not like the vuglar dress they wear in other places. i have never understood why they do that? if they want to prove a point, why can't they do it decently? I am glad these guys did


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Here is Eleni Louka again. She found the most inappropriate place to preach the word of God.


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

^^ Cool pics, why the woman wearing American tshirt? :lol:



Victory08 said:


> I think that gays are mentally unhealthy people because being gay is against nature...


Whats your qualification to assert that?

Degree in ignorance doesn't count.


----------



## Philly Bud (Jun 8, 2009)

^^

motto on T-shirt: Blowjob is better than no job

LOL :lol::hahaha::rofl::lol:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

i thought the gay culture is much more common in Greece!

after all, Madonna came and attracted 75,000 people! most were, I bet, gay!


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

Victory08 said:


> I think that gays are mentally unhealthy people because being gay is against nature...


Ur comment sounds like a mentally disorder ...


----------



## masterpaul (Jun 27, 2007)

This is just worng, but i guess everyone has a right.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

masterpaul said:


> This is just worng, but i guess everyone has a right.


well, u, being able 2 post on these boards is wrong too... hno:


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

masterpaul said:


> This is just worng, but i guess everyone has a right.


+1 !! but the reality is, this is a groing trend hno:.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

^^ I know right. :lol:


----------



## Larmey (Jun 21, 2010)

Victory08 said:


> I think that gays are mentally unhealthy people because being gay is against nature...


Usually only closeted gays think that.


----------



## Larmey (Jun 21, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> +1 !! but the reality is, this is a groing trend hno:.


I think your avatar is for the Cup in the year 1222. Wrong century mate! :lol:


----------



## MetropolitanBoy (Dec 18, 2004)

Victory08 said:


> I think that gays are mentally unhealthy people because being gay is against nature...


So narrow minded of you to think that way:bash:


----------



## UrbanImpact (Jan 10, 2005)

masterpaul said:


> This is just worng, but i guess everyone has a right.


It's not a choice that we are born this way. Is it a choice that you like females sexually? I think most gay people would chose to be straight if given the choice when young, but we are sexually attracted to the same sex. This is how the universe created us and this is how we will live........ eventually equally everywhere. Good job Greece!


----------



## MetropolitanBoy (Dec 18, 2004)

UrbanImpact said:


> It's not a choice that we are born this way. Is it a choice that you like females sexually? I think most gay people would chose to be straight if given the choice when young, but we are sexually attracted to the same sex. This is how the universe created us and this is how we will live........ eventually equally everywhere. Good job Greece!


Well said! Bravo! :banana:


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Victory08, Qatar son 333, masterpaul

Why did you click on this thread? :sly:

A psychologist would have a field day with you.

Keep homophobic opinions to yourself


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

UrbanImpact said:


> It's not a choice that we are born this way. Is it a choice that you like females sexually? I think most gay people would chose to be straight if given the choice when young, but we are sexually attracted to the same sex. *This is how the universe created us *and this is how we will live........ eventually equally everywhere. Good job Greece!


I'm glad you didn't say "god".


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

nastyathenian said:


> Here is Eleni Louka again. She found the most inappropriate place to preach the word of God.


She is an idiot. She should be arrested for trying to incite a riot. Religious lunatic..... :bash:


----------



## Larmey (Jun 21, 2010)

Marbur66 said:


> She is an idiot. She should be arrested for trying to incite a riot. Religious lunatic..... :bash:


If one goes by stereotypes, it looks like she should be one of the marchers. :sly:


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Arrested? Later on she was pulled up on one of the floats and she had a great time with all those sinners. 






Here's one more video


----------



## mazhulka (Jul 2, 2010)

HI)
in my country parades like that are not allowed, i don't know is it right or wrong, i think all people must be free in their preferences if the last don't interfere others...


----------

